# Talk me down, ladies...nausea at 14dpo?



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Did any of you have nausea at 14dpo? I'm refusing to fall into the mindgame/rollercoaster of taking a test before my period is due, but this nausea is totally freaking me out!









In my other pregnancies (all boys) I didn't have nausea until 5-6 weeks or so. But when we DTD, and when I ovulated (days apart), IF I'm pregnant this could very well be a girl. It wouldn't be an unwanted pregnancy by any means, but it certainly would be unplanned. I haven't thrown up, but I constantly have that nervous/dizzy stomach feeling that reminds me so much of being pregnant. I'm not sick. If there's any other explanation, I guess it could be the weirdest case of PMS...can you get nausea with PMS?

I know I just need to calm down and eat some crackers. 14dpo is WAY, WAY too early for nausea, right? Right?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Yes, it's totally possible. In fact, one of the reasons I suspected I was pregnant was b/c I started having nausea, along with severe exhaustion and I got a UTI (which I rarely get unless I am pregnant, in fact, when I went to the doctor for the UTI, they did a hpt and it was negative, but a wk later I tasted hpt at home and got a +, I was glad I insisted they prescribe me an antibiotic safe for pregnancy). Usually for me, the nausea doesn't kick in big time until around wk 8, but with my current pregnancy, it kicked in before I knew I was pregnant.

FWIW though, I did notice about two yrs ago that part of my PMS was becoming nauseous. However, it was a different kind of nausea compared to the kind I get when I am pregnant. So, it is possible that it's a new PMS symptom for you (my symptoms started to change after I had my 2nd child). If you don't want to pay for a drugstore test, just get some at your dollar store, those hpts work great and are handy for purposes such as this.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

I had nausea at 14dpo both with this pregnancy and with the one I lost this summer. Just one day each time of severe I-feel-like-vomiting nausea on the day my period would have arrived. I went on to have just low-level nausea for the first trimester, no vomiting, so I don't think it's an indication of things to come. And for what it's worth, I didn't have the nausea with my first child [who's almost 5 now] and my MS was mild with him as well.

GL!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yep I get m/s before I miss my period.


----------



## 126714 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedOakMomma* 
Did any of you have nausea at 14dpo? I'm refusing to fall into the mindgame/rollercoaster of taking a test before my period is due, but this nausea is totally freaking me out!









In my other pregnancies (all boys) I didn't have nausea until 5-6 weeks or so. But when we DTD, and when I ovulated (days apart), IF I'm pregnant this could very well be a girl. It wouldn't be an unwanted pregnancy by any means, but it certainly would be unplanned. I haven't thrown up, but I constantly have that nervous/dizzy stomach feeling that reminds me so much of being pregnant. I'm not sick. If there's any other explanation, I guess it could be the weirdest case of PMS...can you get nausea with PMS?

I know I just need to calm down and eat some crackers. 14dpo is WAY, WAY too early for nausea, right? Right?









Yes!! I've been feeling the same anxiety. Nausea, fatigue, sore nipples, moods (oh the moods), and a general 'different' feel. Way too early to take a pregnancy test. From what I've heard (I don't know my cycle well) I probably dtd too early to fall within the normal fertile period ... I think ... But I just feel strange (never been pg before so nothing to base it off). It's driving me (and bf!!!) nuts! Oh well. I guess I'll have to wait a few days and see if the Big P shows up! I'm sure I'm just psyching myself out ...


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

yes it could be PMS, but just to let you know--I had nausea 3 days before AF and I'm10 wks preggo now!

sarah


----------

